# Breville VCF125 - Terrible Experience



## Brevile

Hi guys. Wondering if anyone of you can help. I have been gifted the Breville VCF125 coffee machine. I also managed to grab 1Zpresso Jx Pro from a friend of mines since he's moved on to a better grinder. I know the machine isn't anywhere near great. The grinder is pretty good.

I am hoping someone can guide me on where I can find single wall baskets since it only came with double wall pressurised baskets. In the manual the single wall baskets are listed as VCF130 and VCF131, however I cant find neither. Even on their own website. Unfortunately I don't have the funds to move on to a better machine right now.

Breville support has been absolutely rubbish. They don't pickup the call and they don't answer emails at all. I have no idea how they are running the company. I will certainly move away from the company when I can but for now I would like to make the most out of it. I will link the machine below.

https://www.breville.co.uk/breakfast/coffee-makers/breville-barista-mini-espresso-coffee-machine/VCF125.html


----------



## catpuccino

Looks like it has a 58mm portafilter so any industry standard sized basket should fit. Breville typically go by Sage in the UK, but ye since it's a 58mm portafilter just go for any old basket.


----------



## Brevile

catpuccino said:


> Looks like it has a 58mm portafilter so any industry standard sized basket should fit. Breville typically go by Sage in the UK, but ye since it's a 58mm portafilter just go for any old basket.


 Thank you for the quick response. This was one of my initial worries that the 3rd party baskets would not fit. Is there any you would recommend in particular?

I realise its a terrible machine but I would like to make the most out of it, especially since I have a very good hand grinder compared to the machine 

I will use this for training purposes while I slowly but surely upgrade my way up.


----------



## Brevile

For anyone wondering with the same machine. I managed to get VST 15g ridge-less basket based on someones recommendation who used the machine. It's quite a tight fit but works. Hope it helps anyone searching around. Thanks to everyone for helping.


----------



## Mauricio

Hi,

Would you write the model of your VST 15g ridgeless and where do you bought ?.

Thank you.


----------



## Coffee mad

Hey, I've just purchased the vcf125 machine and also after a single basket. How did you get on with the vst 15g ridge-less ?


----------



## Coffee mad

Brevile said:


> For anyone wondering with the same machine. I managed to get VST 15g ridge-less basket based on someones recommendation who used the machine. It's quite a tight fit but works. Hope it helps anyone searching around. Thanks to everyone for helping.


 How did you get on with the vst filter? 
many thanks


----------



## Mauricio

Did you got any response about the VST ?.

Thank You


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

@Mauricio, @Coffee mad, I use 58mm VST ridge less baskets in my Gaggia. Just google them. Has been do them for £26, or ask in the wanted section of this forum


----------



## Vik

Hi all,

I may be a bit late to the party. But I have just managed to purchase a single wall double shot basket direct from Breville for £10.99 with free delivery.

I just messaged them from this link: https://www.breville.co.uk/customerservicecontact?cid=contactus

Saves spending £25+ and hoping it fits.


----------



## ajohn

The machine looks like a version of the Sage DTP but with 58mm filter baskets and by the sound of it the earlier thermoblock rather than coil.  £150 and can make good coffee.

A decent video of one way of steaming milk.






Different name same machine.


----------

